#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Civil Engineering Notes >  >  Preventions of dam constuction in environmental engineering

## akansha gupta

When one talks of "safety" in large engineering construction and  particularly in dams, experienced engineers as well as laymen think  first of the intrinsic safety of the structure, that is, all those  provisions in the design and performance of the work devised to prevent  the total or partial collapse of the structures, and thus to prevent  damage to future users and residents in the area adjacent to the work  being constructed. Secondly, they usually consider the conditions of  temporary instability of component elements, but still with a view to  preventing damage that might occur to the work during its construction.





  Similar Threads: Environmental factors in environmental engineering ENVIRONMENTAL IMPACT ASSESSMENT in environmental engineering  pdf download Environmental Management Capacity Building (EMCB) Projects,Environmental-engineering- environmental legislation and laws in environmental engineering  PDF DOWNLOAD CHALLENGES IN ENVIRONMENTAL MANAGEMENT in environmental engineering  pdf download

----------

